# Drip Coffee Maker Recommendation



## daf123 (Sep 20, 2010)

Over the years I've bought three of these machines: 

Russell Hobbs 20680 Buckingham Filter Coffee Machine

Two broke after 2 years and a new one I bought recently kept producing plastic bits, even after the sixth attempt to clean it, so was sent back.

Can someone suggest a similar coffee machine? I don't use timers or any of that type of electronics. It needs to make at least 1.25 litres of decent coffee each time.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

There isn’t one, unfortunately. The rest just drip, or spray from a fixed position. These things are a lottery , when you buy. Some work, without problems, some are just duff, from the get go.
i gave up, on a machine, and just stuck with V60 and a kettle.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Moccamaster & Wilfa make drip coffee makers with tested performance.


----------

